# What injuries have you had?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

As in serious

I would say

Broken arm
Sprained ankle
Discolated shoulder


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> As in serious
> 
> I would say
> 
> ...


Did all of these injuries occur at the same time like in a car wreck or something? Or are you just really accident prone?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I dislocated my knee once. It hurt like a mother****er.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sprained both ankles a few times.

Had to get stitches in my right index finger from cutting the underside trying to clean a large industrial blade.

Stitches in the palm of my left hand from ripping it open on a rusty nail.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A scratched eyeball
Sprained ankles
Dislocated knees
Frostbitten fingers
A broken leg with an open fracture and arterial bleed
A sprained ankle at the same time as a small break in my leg
Bone bruising
A possible broken rib.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Silent Memory said:


> Dislocated knees


Do you dislocate your knees often? I've only had it happen once. Are you able to push the patella back in place yourself or do you have to have a doctor do it? I knew a girl who dislocated her patella so frequently she used to just push it back in place herself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Fractured my big toes on both feet.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Fractured my big toes on both feet.


That sounds very painful.  :squeeze


either/or said:


> Do you dislocate your knees often? I've only had it happen once. Are you able to push the patella back in place yourself or do you have to have a doctor do it? I knew a girl who dislocated her patella so frequently she used to just push it back in place herself.


It doesn't happen often anymore, but some of the last few times, it happened when all I was doing was standing, so I had surgery on both knees to try to stop it happening again.

I always hit it back in place without thinking, but my mum had to help me last time. It was out of place for about 30 minutes, and it took a long time to heal.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Silent Memory said:


> It doesn't happen often anymore, but some of the last few times, it happened when all I was doing was standing, so I had surgery on both knees to try to stop it happening again.
> 
> I always hit it back in place without thinking, but my mum had to help me last time. It was out of place for about 30 minutes, and it took a long time to heal.


Oh wow, you must have hypermobile knee joints for something for it to happen that easily. When you pushed it back in place yourself, were you OK to walk again immediately or was it too painful? Sorry for all the questions but the reason I ask is because I dislocated my knee a while back and I know that makes me more prone to future dislocations so I'm wondering if it does happen again when I'm in the woods hiking or trail running or whatever if its feasible to push it back in place then walk back out of the woods to my car or if there is too much pain after that to be able to walk any distance. The one thing that scares me now is getting stuck in the woods somewhere by myself with a dislocated knee that I can't fix.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

either/or said:


> Oh wow, you must have hypermobile knee joints for something for it to happen that easily. When you pushed it back in place yourself, were you OK to walk again immediately or was it too painful? Sorry for all the questions but the reason I ask is because I dislocated my knee a while back and I know that makes me more prone to future dislocations so I'm wondering if it does happen again when I'm in the woods hiking or trail running or whatever if its feasible to push it back in place then walk back out of the woods to my car or if there is too much pain after that to be able to walk any distance. The one thing that scares me now is getting stuck in the woods somewhere by myself with a dislocated knee that I can't fix.


My patellas are slightly further up my legs than normal, and my muscles are weaker than normal, which doesn't help.

You're not supposed to push it back into place yourself because that can do more damage, but it was like a reflex when I did it. Most of the time, I could walk normally afterwards, but with some pain and a little clicking feeling. Last time, I couldn't put my foot flat or straighten my knee, and I had to use a walking frame for a few weeks. Walking like that for a few months seemed to make it worse.

If you hike a lot, your knees are probably strong enough for them not to dislocate as easily as mine.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> That sounds very painful.  :squeeze


Aww, thanks!  :squeeze It only hurt when I landed on them sideways after missing the first two steps walking downstairs, and when I tried walking on my heel afterwards. I needed a boot cast for the first one, and a boot cast plus a wheelchair for the second one. Glad they are better now. Your knees doing what they used to do sounded worse, anyway.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

either/or said:


> I dislocated my knee once. It hurt like a mother****er.


Try three times on the same knee...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been pretty lucky I think with injuries - compared to what could have happened to me, especially with some of the things I got up to when I've been manic.

Just had a broken arm when I was a kid - fell off the see-saw. And cut my arm up pretty bad when I put it through a glass door after I'd been chasing my sisters around the house.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Luckily never anything that major.

Punched through some glass when I was really little and cut a vein open. Needed stitches.

Got jumped as a teen and one lung collapsed among other minor injuries.

Got mugged a few years later and hit with a brick and got a concussion.

Had a lot of minor stuff over the years from lifting weights. Torn hamstring in early 2019. Been dealing with some kind of recurring hip injury since late 2019 from a heavy deadlift. Some days I wake up and it hurts pretty bad and is really stiff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Try three times on the same knee...


Oh man, that sucks. Were you able to push it back into place yourself or did you have to go to the ER? I went to the ER for mine but it was also the first time I dislocated it. I think if it dislocates a lot you can just push it back into place. I used to have a friend that would push it back in place herself all the time.


----------



## Shrinking_Violet (Jan 24, 2021)

The worst injury I've had is a fractured nose. Thankfully I've never broken anything.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

When I was little my dad was carrying me on his shoulders and I fell off and hit my head, which they used some kind of glue to fix it.

Also when I had done something, naughty I guess as my dad was chasing me, I was running around our garden and there was a plank of wood with a nail sticking up and the nail went straight through my shoe into the bottom of my foot. I weren't running any more after that lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Crushed my right third index finger ages ago and frigged my right shoulder a few months ago which is about 90% better after 3 months


----------



## buggy (Mar 8, 2006)

MCHB said:


> Crushed my right third index finger ages ago and frigged my right shoulder a few months ago which is about 90% better after 3 months


Shoulder injuries are the worst. I have a friend with chronic shoulder injury, literally affects basically everything you do. Fortunate to say that of all the stuff I've had I never experienced any issues with my shoulder.

My injuries:
-Broken wrist, skateboarding
-Broken elbow, fell off bike 
-Fractured nose
-Concussion
-Messed up my ears because of listening to music to loudly, that one hurts the most of all still.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

buggy said:


> Shoulder injuries are the worst. I have a friend with chronic shoulder injury, literally affects basically everything you do. Fortunate to say that of all the stuff I've had I never experienced any issues with my shoulder.
> 
> My injuries:
> -Broken wrist, skateboarding
> ...


Shoulder injuries do indeed suck, but man...Looking at your list the only other one I had was a concussion! Nothing like feeling dizzy and foggy for a week! :grin2:


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

A stubbed toe. Seriously, the toenail still won't grow right a decade later.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Crushed the tip of my right third index...



Looking back the crushing of the tip of my right third index finger was strangely comical as I had to keep the middle finger on my right hand elevated and for the first week it was bandaged up in a hilariously bulbous way! I got a lot of funny looks as I had to keep it elevated!


Nowadays I've dubbed it my "toe finger" because the tip of my right middle finger is flat and looks like a toe lol!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

In terms of more serious injuries, I've broken my right collarbone. That's about it. Anything else is too minor.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

fractured tailbone and a head injury that required 10 stitches


----------



## Maarklar (5 mo ago)

I was injured quite often, especially at work. Most of my injuries were not due to inattention but because my employer saved money on safety. Moreover, after I was injured, I received no compensation but only a few days of unpaid leave. I was fed up, so I decided to find out how to win workers comp case. There is a lot of information on the internet about this. I advise you to find out as much as possible about it because many people don't know their rights.


----------

